# You Expo Buys



## Cabotinage (May 1, 2009)

title says post what you bought at the expo

i got a water python from snake ranch for $150 (holy hell it is crazy) i got it out when i got home he was all clam then all of a sudden he went crazy haha will post pictures

And a Yearling carpet which i fell inlove with an d had to get

what did you buy?


----------



## Noongato (May 1, 2009)

I cant go..

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cry::cry::cry:

Im totally going to avoid all these threads....


----------



## Bearded_Lady (May 1, 2009)

$150???!!!! Thats insane? How did u get it for so cheap? And from snake ranch too!


----------



## gpoleweski (May 1, 2009)

Ah! Awesome! Do they have any good enclosures there too? I might try and pick up a nice Mac.


----------



## eamonn (May 1, 2009)

did you see any spotted's up for sale?? If so how much?? Going tomorrow


----------



## bump73 (May 1, 2009)

gpoleweski said:


> Ah! Awesome! Do they have any good enclosures there too? I might try and pick up a nice Mac.


 
Heaps of enclosure and furnishings, backgrounds etc, for sale. Very good prices too

Ben


----------



## Cabotinage (May 1, 2009)

here it the water python which i called leeroy which everyone i talked to even John Weigel said "good luck " to which who did go crazy about 10 seconds after this picture any tips for taming this soon to be beast?


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 1, 2009)

Give it time to settle down first....it'll be stressed to the max.....then try and tame the "soon to be beast".....


----------



## Cabotinage (May 1, 2009)

and here is my new coastal who doesnt stop moving which cost me $250 and has crazy brightness and never been handled before hasnt even tried to bite


and snake ranch are selling all of there stuff really cheap


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (May 1, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> I cant go..
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Im totally going to avoid all these threads....


 
i can't go either:cry:


----------



## Cabotinage (May 1, 2009)

ok sorry if this a double post

many many Antaresia there is a whole booth with ghost childreni and many stimsons and all most all booths have a mac or stimson lots of great buys everything is dirt cheap a massive scrubby lots of green tree python hatchies and rough scaled pythons


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 1, 2009)

I wish I could have bought heaps of snakes there. I saw a nut job of a woma who was having a go through the glass and I wasn't even close to it lol. Saw a nice tall enclosure for $500 with a full rock backing. Was from ReptilesInc down in Canberra, I nearly bought it when I saw them down there a few weeks back.


----------



## _Jas_ (May 1, 2009)

Any Monitors for sale?


----------



## Cabotinage (May 1, 2009)

yes there is monitors i saw merhten (sp?) and some rock monitors oi my boog that john signed says 

For my best mate tyler, good luck with me Nasty(crossed out) water python

and signed by him i had a good 20minute chat with him was good and had a 30min chat with kane both top blokes


----------



## Noongato (May 1, 2009)

Pick me something up _Jas_


----------



## zack13 (May 1, 2009)

I am picking up my diamond hatchling 2moro off brett zaccar she is amazing cant wait to see her color up.


----------



## _Jas_ (May 1, 2009)

What do you want?lol



midnightserval said:


> Pick me something up _Jas_


----------



## gpoleweski (May 1, 2009)

Haha OH OH OH SO AWESOME!!!! How much are the Macs going for? Sorry for the questions, just so excited for tomorrow.!


----------



## novek (May 1, 2009)

did any one see any good dagons for sale im going tomorrow gotta work all night go home and then straight there so look for the zombie!!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 1, 2009)

must not buy more snakes


----------



## The_Cake (May 1, 2009)

I went looking for a BHP hatchling.
Prices ranged from $1200 to $750, until i got to Kel Worley. Always been a big fan of his snakes, but he didn't bring any hatchlings down with him.........so instead i'm taking a 15month old, 6 foot female for $700!
Absolute bargain i reckon. Probs pick it up on Sunday and post picks then.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 1, 2009)

6 foot at 15 months!!! Wowee


----------



## The_Cake (May 1, 2009)

yeah i'm so stoked!


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 1, 2009)

I'm going tomorrow, originally for a look, however I was financially stimulated by KRudd last night, so now I'm flush enough to get my juvi male Bredli a girlfriend for future breeding when they're a few yrs old! Awesome! \m/


----------



## boxhead (May 1, 2009)

spent a few hours there today .lots of bargains . macs stimmis . also few yearling's and older .
S / R had 2 male wheat belts at $350 each .looked like everyone had bredli .
well worth a visit . Ron


----------



## pythons73 (May 1, 2009)

Thats a great price for the Water python Cabinage,looks awesome thou.Hopefully mine shall be here by next week,$350 for those Wheatbelts sound pretty good..


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 1, 2009)

I was AMAZED at the $1000 Roughie, had to restrain myself from forking out the money there and then!! Unfortunately that would mean an un registered car for a few weeks lol.


----------



## Jason (May 1, 2009)

great show again thie year! lots more available with some good compitition on prices! pythons rob wa there selling his animals, great bloke with some stunning animals. zac and ramsayi have a stall with some STUNNING animals, you can not not fall in love with some of the animals they have there! hugsta has some stunners, insane intergrades etc! tim from URS is there with alot aswell, even greens for sale. 

i an Geck82 will be there all 3 days ate the St Mary's pet centre stand, be sure to drop in and say hi.


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 1, 2009)

I picked up an adult breeding pair of Stropherus ciliaris for only $180 to replace my male that escaped a couple of days ago. There were some awesome wheeleri there starting from $2000ea from memory.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

To make sure...you can pay with credit card can't you? Surely we're not expected to have large wads of cash.


----------



## The_Cake (May 2, 2009)

Just gotta give her a name


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (May 2, 2009)

Beaut BHP  Top score


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 2, 2009)

Cabotinage said:


> any tips for taming this soon to be beast?


 
not possible


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 2, 2009)

Picked up a gret female Bredli while I was there. What an awesome expo! While I was standing at the Snake Ranch stall, they sold 2 roughies, & a cpl of water pythons. Great to see so many people spending up, keep that economy stimulated! haha

So many great animals there, my faves were probably the massive olive outside, a HUGE shingleback, & some of the stunning high yellow diamonds & jungles.


----------



## novek (May 2, 2009)

got a juvi bredli $250 i went looking for angle heads... there are so many snakes on sale.


----------



## John_lisa (May 2, 2009)

i whent today but i couldn buy anything  i didnt have enough time to get money togeather but they have some awsome enclosures there is one that is a coffie table/enclosure i want it lol there is some awsome reptiles there me and my 2 yr old bro loved it


----------



## nat0810 (May 2, 2009)

the mrs has finally come around, and let me get m y first snake today. Picked up a beaut little childreni from Snake Farmer for $180. Bout six months old and nice and feisty. Better set about taming him.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (May 2, 2009)

Just got back from the expo. i got a male wheatbelt stimo off snake ranch for $350 i wasnt planing on buying anything but i couldnt help myself LOL.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

Yearling Spotted from Anthony Stimsoni(I think)...$200. I think it was a pretty good buy, tame as!


----------



## Elise (May 2, 2009)

waa.... i wish i could make it. going that way in a few weeks....


----------



## KingSirloin (May 2, 2009)

I got a male and female pair of water pythons for $150 each too. The male was happy when I handled it but the female was almost doing damage to the plastic lid trying to get to me. 

I already have a yearling female bredli and it's temper is none the better. What is it with these females and their up tight nature when guys want to handle them??

Anyway, that brings my total to 3 bredli's, one diamond which needs a female partner, and two water pythons. Damn the invention of the credit card.


----------



## eamonn (May 2, 2009)

i bought a 2yr+ spotted python for $250


----------



## Jay84 (May 2, 2009)

pics people, pics........... PLEASE!!!!! for those stuck down in Victoria at work!


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

:O eamonn where from?

And I'll post pics once he goes into his real enclosure.


----------



## Riley (May 2, 2009)

i volunteered again today (didnt do it yesterday but last year) and will be going again tommorow! damn i wish i had a snake right now!!


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

I had my tag on for half the time...after I found my snake to be...Didn't want all you snakey people to steal him! 

I met...Oh gosh, I can't even remmeber his name, I feel so bad. He had the fire tatoos on his arm and I was like OMG YEAH! Haha, and thank s for all that info man, you made my mum actually know what I was talking about for the past half hour. XD


----------



## KingSirloin (May 2, 2009)

Just some of the pics I took; including a large olive, coastal taipan, yellow diamond, scrub python, green tree python, etc..


----------



## KingSirloin (May 2, 2009)

Some more; woma, olive, 11kg bredli, green tree python, albino olive


----------



## pythonmum (May 2, 2009)

Husband has said no more snakes, so I left my license at home. Good thing, because I've got a class 2 and there were some very nice womas for only $350 - INSANE:shock:! I was SOOOOOO tempted. Several people had amazingly yellow diamonds. If you like olives and are a gambler, John Weigel had a pair of 66% het olives for cheap.

For those not buying snakes (like me) - cheap fake rocks! I bought a rubber 'rock' ledge for only $30. Can't wait to put it in the MD's enclosure. Snake Ranch also have the great little temp guns for $40. I got one last year and highly recommend them.


----------



## eamonn (May 2, 2009)

gpoleweski said:


> :O eamonn where from?
> 
> And I'll post pics once he goes into his real enclosure.



PythonRob as he is known here on aps.


----------



## r3ptile.boy (May 2, 2009)

i piked up a beautiful hypo coastal


----------



## Cabotinage (May 2, 2009)

r3ptile.boy said:


> i piked up a beautiful hypo coastal



pictures!


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

Thank god for my mum at the expo as well. I thought eftpos would be usable at the place but...Nah, and we didn't have enough caash for the $200 spotted, so my mum sayd "Do you really want him" I'm kinda reluctant to completely say yes, but then she goes out to the nearest place with an atm and come back 20mins later and we buy the little beauty. 

Hehe, pretty lucky...Awesome snake awesome mum, win, win.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 2, 2009)

gpoleweski said:


> Thank god for my mum at the expo as well. I thought eftpos would be usable at the place but...Nah, and we didn't have enough caash for the $200 spotted, so my mum sayd "Do you really want him" I'm kinda reluctant to completely say yes, but then she goes out to the nearest place with an atm and come back 20mins later and we buy the little beauty.
> 
> Hehe, pretty lucky...Awesome snake awesome mum, win, win.


Lol nice move. Silly move of your part though of course they wouldn't have eftpos thats ike market stalls having eftpos lol. Glad it all worked out though.


----------



## Yann (May 2, 2009)

Bought a pair of Marbled Velvet Geckos + enclosure + a lot of fittings and extras for them and my beardie and my MD...

It was a great day, can't wait until tomorrow for last minute end-of-show bargains on fittings and extras...


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

Alot of stores did have eftpos though...Just none where you could buy snakes.


----------



## -Matt- (May 2, 2009)

Was an awesome day...could have spent an absolute fortune but restrained myself lol did pick up a pair of WA black heads though which are very nice! I was very impressed with snake ranch's tiger jungles too, I came back to buy the pair I wanted but the male was sold so I didnt bother  I didnt see anyone all day with name tags on...oh except Swaddo as I was walking in


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

You weren't looking hard enough


----------



## John_lisa (May 2, 2009)

hey gpoleweski wanna switch mums i didnt get to get anything  no money but im going to be saveing my money from now so next yr ill have heaps


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (May 3, 2009)

lots of very nice pythons there, but thought it was bull crap that u get there for 10am when it opens and wait 30min in line, just to get in......talk bout excitment killer.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 3, 2009)

Haha johno! It was a slow process but we got what we needed. Don't worry, they're all gonna be there again next year, all for you!

and emxl, I do think it was kinda crummy waiting in line for a while...but...that's also good that so many people are interested in such awesome animals! AND! They did a good job of keeping us entertained with all the bluetounges, shinglebacks, beardies and CROCS!


----------



## John_lisa (May 3, 2009)

yea dw i am going to start saveing for next yr i plain on walking away with lots  it was a bummer this yr cuz i have never heard of this show i only heard about it like 2 weeks ago

i thought that was good how they had ppl walkin around with the bluies and shinglebacks and the croc i was not expecting that lol all though it did make me worry about my 2 yr old bro cuz he didnt wont nothin to do with them it was all about SNAKES lol but he moves to fast for some and he scares them so going to have probs with him till he gets older but it makes me happy cuz now im not the only one in my family that loves them  

and u are right amxl it was a bummer standing there but i agree with gpoleweski it is good to see so many ppl intrested in these beautiful animals hopefully next yr i can bring my gf she loves snakes to so i wont have the problem that some of u have with ur partners sayin u cant get any more snakes  lol 

it was a shame i didnt get to meet any of u though i was hopeing to see someone  always next yr though


----------



## KingSirloin (May 3, 2009)

Snake Ranch has a mobile eftpos machine for purchases through John Weigel in the same tent. That's how I got my water pythons.


----------



## buck (May 3, 2009)

I picked up a cracker female jungle from fishead. If any one is after some top quality jungles go and see him. He has some of the nicest jungles I have seen there for sale. If I get a chance I'll post some pics up later.


----------



## FAY (May 3, 2009)

I got a fantastic childreni off Shanes Aussie Pythons.

Thanks Shane he is a cracker. Got the cracker female from Shane at Macherps Expo.


----------



## Jarden (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like u guys got some nice snakes  i shall be there next year to buy yearling friends for my hatchys


----------



## nat0810 (May 3, 2009)

My little Childreni. Seems to calming down a bit now. Only bit me once on this outing.


----------



## adz83 (May 3, 2009)

picked up this guy yesterday at the show


----------



## borntobnude (May 3, 2009)

got a lovley stimson girl for sid from daniel at Extreme and met garth THE ONLY ONE WITH A TAG ON


----------



## borntobnude (May 3, 2009)

is that all of the breeders in nsw or are the costs too much or are you a shy bunch?

no i bought a great snake but i thought there were more breeders out there?


----------



## nat0810 (May 3, 2009)

Nice BHP Adz!


----------



## FAY (May 3, 2009)

borntobnude said:


> got a lovley stimson girl for sid from daniel at Extreme and met garth THE ONLY ONE WITH A TAG ON


Garth mentioned that he met you, said you seemed like a nice guy!!


----------



## sweetangel (May 3, 2009)

i almost bought a turtle today.... but thought i should do a little more reading before i buy it. So will have a good read for the next few days and then have a look at buying one


----------



## macj81 (May 3, 2009)

*turtle*

this little guy and a turtle brooch from Garth which my daughter absoultly loves almost as much as her new long neck turtle which she has been after since last expo when we got in the car to go today my little princess tell me she has her piggy bank with all her money to buy her turtle.


----------



## waruikazi (May 3, 2009)

Cabotinage said:


> here it the water python which i called leeroy which everyone i talked to even John Weigel said "good luck " to which who did go crazy about 10 seconds after this picture any tips for taming this soon to be beast?



You went to the expo and bought a bad hair cut? Friggen LOL!


----------



## ravynne (May 3, 2009)

I purchased a lovely striped coastal from Brad Walker of Happy Reptile. She's a delightful wee thing.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 3, 2009)

Hahaha!

And I had a name tag on!

There was an Anthony Stimson stall wasn't there? I'm not just being silly in saying that?


----------



## snakes_666 (May 3, 2009)

This is my new little guy i picked up.


----------



## JasonL (May 4, 2009)

I bought a book, 2 croc burgers, 1 steak sandwich and a half dozen rum and cokes...... came home with a few hund in the wallet, happy days.


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 4, 2009)

I saw all the frogs on display but were any of them available for Sale? I forgot to ask.


----------



## nat0810 (May 4, 2009)

I don't believe they were for sale on the day. I think you had to take their details andcall them after show. If you are interested in the Red eyes, check the for sale section mate. The same frogs are up for sale there.


----------



## Barno111 (May 4, 2009)

dam i wish qld had expo's like that and more of them! Can anyone tell me if i go to a NSW expo and purchase reptiles do i just need to take state transer papers with me? or will most of the breeders have them! Once again i wish qld had more expos! great pics and lovely animals!


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2009)

gpoleweski said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> And I had a name tag on!
> 
> There was an Anthony Stimson stall wasn't there? I'm not just being silly in saying that?


 

Yes there was! We were selling his animals on Brad Walkers stall....

I was surprised the "Elcho Island" childrens didn't sell.....females only though, good price.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2009)

I couldn't go past the $1800 a pair roughies from John Weigel.....they are the most awsome snakes....

There goes all my Rudd money.....


----------



## Jason (May 4, 2009)

hawkesbury reptiles said:


> I couldn't go past the $1800 a pair roughies from John Weigel.....they are the most awsome snakes....
> 
> There goes all my Rudd money.....



1800 per pair was a good price.. i think we just had another drop in the price though cause of that. i spoke to a few breeders with a fair few RSP left and they all are oing to drop to match that i think.


as for me, a croc burger, sausage role, 2 pies, 7 hot dogs, 3 waters a coke and a fanta...plus the bbq


----------



## Ramsayi (May 4, 2009)

Books.Mike swan saw me coming and started to rub his hands together.


----------



## taylor111 (May 4, 2009)

wow wish i could of gone to the expo 

defs going next year


----------



## Stephh (May 4, 2009)

I had only intended to buying one snake, I seriously couldn't help myself and went home with two, female coastal and male bredli.


----------



## =bECS= (May 4, 2009)

Barno111 said:


> dam i wish qld had expo's like that and more of them! Can anyone tell me if i go to a NSW expo and purchase reptiles do i just need to take state transer papers with me? or will most of the breeders have them! Once again i wish qld had more expos! great pics and lovely animals!



You would need a NSW import/export permit as well as your MA, which costs $20 and takes about 2 years to turn up in the post 

Its times like these i bet you interstaters wish that NSW was up to speed with the rest of Australia with the permit system!


----------



## gpoleweski (May 4, 2009)

The Brdli's were so tempting because there were so many and so cheap!...But I had a lack of knowledge of them...And not enough space to keep


----------



## spongebob (May 4, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Books.Mike swan saw me coming and started to rub his hands together.



Yes it's always dangerous to browse his stand.


----------



## -Matt- (May 4, 2009)

Couple of my purchases


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2009)

Nice Matt!!
Who are they from? Sonneman?


----------



## Lozza (May 4, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Books.Mike swan saw me coming and started to rub his hands together.


 LOL me too - bought a few good ones


----------



## turtle_alex (May 4, 2009)

hey

yeh i bought a coastal hatchie myself from the reotile expo, $140 male and a bit shy to begin with.
not a bad place next yr might look into a couple of breeding pairs of something. maybe an olive pair and stimson.


----------



## Vat69 (May 4, 2009)

I bought a can of Pepsi.
To counter my lack of money spent, I gave out plenty of bad jokes and colourful conversation for free


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 4, 2009)

I also picked up a nice little pair of pilbarensis, thanks spongebob


----------



## spongebob (May 4, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> I also picked up a nice little pair of pilbarensis, thanks spongebob



Pleasure to meet you.

I came away with 4 little 'Chocolate' ciliaris-thanks Simone.


----------



## yommy (May 5, 2009)

I came from interstate so no snakes for me back on the plane though the reptiles tees where pretty cool and funny 

Pics attached


----------



## SCam (May 5, 2009)

yommy said:


> I came from interstate so no snakes for me back on the plane though the reptiles tees where pretty cool and funny
> 
> Pics attached


 i gotta get me 1 of those shirts


----------



## KingSirloin (May 5, 2009)

ScrubbyCam said:


> i gotta get me 1 of those shirts


 
Me too


----------



## gpoleweski (May 5, 2009)

Hahaha! Love the second one.

O...M...G....I really want some BHPs or some olives, I just can't get over how nice those snakes look.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 5, 2009)

Did any body buy a BHP of a bloke named ian?


----------



## -Matt- (May 6, 2009)

My gf bought one of those shirts...she thought it was hilarious! lol

Hawksbury...the BHP's are from URS, couldnt get Neil for most of the day lol and when I did he didnt have any WA's left.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 6, 2009)

My purchase!! Got it cheap aswell!


----------



## dansocks (May 6, 2009)

another expo buy.


----------



## snocodile (May 6, 2009)

I didn't get anything but at least my parents are now convinced to allow me to get a snake


----------



## jdonly1 (May 6, 2009)

dansocks said:


> another expo buy.


what a rippa.Who bred this guy??


----------



## bulionz (May 6, 2009)

Cabotinage said:


> title says post what you bought at the expo
> 
> i got a water python from snake ranch for $150 (holy hell it is crazy) i got it out when i got home he was all clam then all of a sudden he went crazy haha will post pictures
> 
> ...


hey lol same as me i got a water python (hatchy) for $200 not from snake ranch but be4 we brought it the guy had it out and was holding it and it was fine really calm but when i got it home it went mentle striking across my bed at me gsssss but beautiful snake i love it he still strikes but im getting used of it now


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 6, 2009)

That jungle is insain!! Who did breed it?


----------



## zulu (May 6, 2009)

*re You*



Jason said:


> 1800 per pair was a good price.. i think we just had another drop in the price though cause of that. i spoke to a few breeders with a fair few RSP left and they all are oing to drop to match that i think.
> 
> 
> as for me, a croc burger, sausage role, 2 pies, 7 hot dogs, 3 waters a coke and a fanta...plus the bbq



Dam jason,youd want two anuses,yeh the 1800 for a pair of ruffys was tempting they looked good.


----------



## buck (May 11, 2009)

I got this little girl off Fishead at the expo. She has only had two sheds and is already showing plenty of promise.


----------

